# Looking for someone to adopt my 2 male rats - Seattle



## pood (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm going to be traveling the next couple month and I'm am going to give away my 2 male 7 month old rats. These were purchased as babies from a private breeder (http://www.breakfastbunchrats.com/).

Both rats are potty trained and are very well behaved, unfortunately, I never got around to teaching them any other tricks.

I'm looking for someone or family that is willing to take them out every day and play with them, I typically let them run around the house for about 30 minutes.

You will also need your own cage that is big enough to house both of them. I would be willing to throw in some harlan lab blocks as well and if you need more, I can sell your rest of my bag at the price I purchased them.

Shoot me a message if you're interested. I need to give them away by April 14th.

I'm going down to Olympia on April 15th and I'd be able to drop them off along the way.


----------

